# Does owning a dump trailer make financial sense



## 2012outdoorsman (Jan 30, 2017)

So as the title states have you guys actually checked your numbers to see if it really makes financial sense to own your own dump trailer. I'm talking to homeowners and DIY guys only, not you guys who own a business and use it for that.

I will most likely always own a 1 ton or equivalent truck as we like camping in our fifth wheel. Ive been looking into getting a dump trailer but I'm having a hard time having it make financial sense. Im looking at the 14k, 14' models and they cost roughly $7k. Yes you can get a cheaper ($5k but usually only 10') one but I want this trailer to last so I've only been considering the heavy duty models. 

That would mean it would take roughly 10 years of free wood to bread even with just the purchase price and then factoring in registration and maintenance (at least one set of tires, bearings, paint touchup) I figure it will take another two years. We average 600-700 for a tri axle load around here typically around $700. I have turned down quite a bit of wood that around that 40 mile 1 way drive because I just felt it wasn't worth the fuel for at max 2/3 of a cord. L

What really blew my mind today was the cost to deliver item 4. I called for an estimate and the cost per a ton was $5 additional dollars with no minimum. I asked for 10 tons and with delivery I was at $197. I live off the beaten path about 25 miles from the closest place and it was only $50 for delivery. This would be a minimum of two trips with the larger dump trailer and and at 100 miles at 10mpg at 2.50 a gallon it's $25 just for fuel.

Maybe later in life when the kids get old enough for 4 wheelers I'll want a trailer and it would just be easy to buy one and not own two but I'm just blown away.

I just want one so bad but, I can't convince myself let alone my wife.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jan 30, 2017)

I think a dump trailer is one of those things that's hard to quantify. For me, its the convenience factor. I don't have to wait for a delivery, or timing to get something I want/need. I just go get it.

But think of it this way, when you purchased your 1 ton truck, was a ROI a factor?


----------



## cantoo (Jan 30, 2017)

I have 2 of them and if I had bought them new they would never pay for themselves at the rate I use them. I buy used junk all the time and make it good enough to use and I don't care what people think of the way the look. I also have a flatbed dump that I built myself. This is the 3rd truck it has been on. I used to buy 12' logs and delivered to my house. Was the cheapest wood I have ever gotten even taking into account "free" trees. I spend too much on toys to do firewood. Flatbed trailers can also be used for wood, you just need a stronger back to make them work. Less money and more uses but more back work.


----------



## unclemoustache (Jan 30, 2017)

I thought long and hard about a similar question, but I was debating between a dump trailer and a dump truck. I decided on the truck. Paid $6,000 for this. 4wd, engine has 130K on it. I built some larger sides on it. I can't tell you how much time this thing has saved me. I do a few tree jobs a year, but also have a few large lawns to maintain, so a few trips to the dump with the truck full of leaves. Neighbors also find it handy, and I don't mind if they load stuff onto the truck when I'm going to the dump. Takes no more time to empty a full load than it does for a 1/2 load.


----------



## Wowzer (Jan 30, 2017)

Me and my dad bought a 5x10 single axle dump holds 1/2 cord (2 face cord). We bought it new because of the price of used ones, they really seem to hold value around these parts. It will hold the compact tractor, or lawn mower and such. But there's lots of times I wished it was a bit bigger at least 6x12. Hold a bit more wood or the father in laws utv. But the dump was priced right and I can haul it with ease with the old mans Yukon, or the duramax. But the odd jobs that I have done and the tops that I am cutting out of the bush could really never be done in my eyes without it. I'm considering trading in my 16ft equipment trailer and dump in on something bigger. But just trying to decide on gooseneck or not. I don't think I would ever go without a dump trailer now that I have used one. I would rather one one of them than a utility trailer a bit more money, but a lot more tasks get done with ease and less back ache just pressing a button to unload it. But this is just my opinion


----------



## Jakers (Jan 30, 2017)

a flatbed dump is more financially reasonable than a dedicated dump trailer. i do own a business so i use my dumps all the time. if i didnt have a business i wouldnt own a dump trailer. i would own my skidsteer and a 20-24ft 14k equipment trailer with a 3/4 or 1ton dump bed truck tho. no sense lifting all that wood in then manually unloading it all too. just food for thought


----------



## Del_ (Jan 30, 2017)

Not worth it. I have one but I'm in business and also use it to carry a mini skid steer.


----------



## chucker (Jan 30, 2017)

if you have one you will use it more then you think! fact! fact is so will all your friend's new and old! fact! barrowed, leased or rented out? you do the hauling it will get used and paid for in many way's you never have thought about!! fact!!! go get one!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whitbread (Jan 31, 2017)

I faced the same issue when I bought my 20' aluminum 10K flat deck trailer. Got it brand new for $4400 out the door. Technically, it's a car hauler, but I've literally had everything under the sun on it and has ended up being about the handiest thing ever. I built 2.5' tall stake sides for it and math says it holds exactly 3 full cords split. The convenience factor definitely has to be weighed in on the equation and not just looking at ROI when buying something like this.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 31, 2017)

Dump truck is cheaper plus way more versitile.

I have about 20k into 4 dump trucks.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Jan 31, 2017)

Let's just say after owning one I wouldn't want to be without one. I built mine, it's a lighter duty than most it's size. It's roughly 6 x 10 with 2' sides, double rear gates. I built it off a tt frame, it has two 3500 lb axles, it weighs 1950 lbs so an estimated load capacity of 5K, I have never put that much weight in it. I usually split right into it as I like to leave as much mess in the woods as possible. It's a lot of things in life, can't always financially justify it but it sure is nice. 
I am in the construction business so I need one but that aside, I use it all the time for other things. My philosophy on hauling gravel or stone is this "it's not worth my time to go get a small amount when I can get it delivered for almost nothing".


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 31, 2017)

Shop around. I looked at the ones TSC had, EZ-Dumper, and Brimar. They were all well built but a little light. I wanted a single axle. They were all around $3500. They had stamped tin fenders, 5 lug wheels, and a short stamped tin tail gate. They were all rated at 3500 pounds. Then I found a Peguea dealer. For the same money he had an 8' dump with 6 lug wheels, electric brakes, 10 ply tires, diamond plate fenders, diamond plate steps, a 5 foot drive on ramp. The ramp will also swing from the top with chain straps to hold the tailgate for spreading gravel. It's rated at 5000 pounds with a 2 5/16 ball. I can drive my BIL's Kubota on. Filled to the top of the side boards is exactly one cord. With the heavy fenders I've bolted 20MM ammo boxes to them to store my loggin chains and snatch blocks. Can't do that with the round tin fenders. I'm sure the other companies made heavier duty trailers too, but they didn't have them on the lot, and I'm sure they would have cost more. All you need to do is go to the dump one time, and see the folks with pickups and flat trailers snatching and pulling to get a pile of stuff off, and you push that button and away you go, it's worth it. I just have a 99 Dodge 1500 4X4 to pull with. I'd love to have a dump big enough to put my Massey Ferguson 135 on, but then that would start to push the limits of the Dodge, Joe.





Not to mention days like this, loaded 3 trailer loads of Poison Ivy from a friends Vet's office.













I don't use mine for commercial use, but I try to store as much of my yard tools on it as possible to keep them out of the garage. Love my trailer, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 31, 2017)

Yes it's worth it. I've had mine ten years, so that's $350 a year. The insurance is covered by the vehicle pulling it. I got an $18 a year policy that covers it for any damage that may happen to it while it's not on the truck. I used to leave it on the truck, but since I retired, I sold my VW golf, and the truck is my only transport. Yes, it's worth it, Joe.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 31, 2017)

dave_dj1 said:


> Let's just say after owning one I wouldn't want to be without one. I built mine, it's a lighter duty than most it's size. It's roughly 6 x 10 with 2' sides, double rear gates. I built it off a tt frame, it has two 3500 lb axles, it weighs 1950 lbs so an estimated load capacity of 5K, I have never put that much weight in it. I usually split right into it as I like to leave as much mess in the woods as possible. It's a lot of things in life, can't always financially justify it but it sure is nice.
> I am in the construction business so I need one but that aside, I use it all the time for other things. My philosophy on hauling gravel or stone is this "it's not worth my time to go get a small amount when I can get it delivered for almost nothing".



Here delivery on gravel or topsoil is $$. I can get 5 yards of topsoil in my little dump truck for around $65. If I had it delivered it'd be around $200.

I hauled about 75 yards last spring to fill a sinkhole in my yard. That alone nearly paid for the truck, never mind that it's used daily for firewood deliveries.


----------



## stevetheboatguy (Jan 31, 2017)

I am planning on either buying one or building one this year. I would not be using it commercial, but I would definitely use it for more than just firewood. 

Right now I use a 18ft car hauler. I lay chains across the deck before I load. And when I get home I hook them up to my loader and lift or drag it off. 

I have a friend that does something similar. He doesn't have a tractor to unload, so he backs the trailer up to a tree and chains the load to it and pulls the truck ahead. 

Both work, but not exactly ideal.

Steven


----------



## midwest_170 (Jan 31, 2017)

depends on how much you value your time and back. I bought one and it's saved me a ton of work and time.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 31, 2017)

^^^^ What he said, Joe.


----------



## lknchoppers (Jan 31, 2017)

I have had my dump trailer for about a year. It was 5 years old and needed a little work but nothing too bad. I got it for $2K, it's a 6x10 10,000lb model with 3' sides. I can carry a cord easily. I think it is the best investment I have made to date. I have hauled 4 tons of gravel in it a bunch of times as well. It also more than doubles the capacity of firewood I can haul in one trip. In NC you can get a permanent plate and it's good for the whole time you own the trailer so there is no yearly fees now for me. I would get rid of one of my trucks before I sell my dump trailer. I can also transport my skid steer in it pretty easily to do side jobs.


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 31, 2017)

Yes worth it to me. Allowed me to haul loads I never thought I could or would have. Haul materials when I wanted not when someone else wanted. On my second dump trailer now. Now have 5 ton dump truck and 10.5 ton dump trailer. Less trips. Stopped by DOT three times now and no tickets yet. Did get my class A to cover my butt
If to much $ start with simple flat trailer and a shovel. I have seen people get creative at loading and unloading flat trailers.


----------



## diezelsmoke (Jan 31, 2017)

Your biggest problem will be answering to the people who want to borrow it all the time! I have a 14' 15k and you will need a 1 ton to pull it, I prefer my buddies 12' . Wouldn't be without it.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jan 31, 2017)

diezelsmoke said:


> Your biggest problem will be answering to the people who want to borrow it all the time! I have a 14' 15k and you will need a 1 ton to pull it, I prefer my buddies 12' . Wouldn't be without it.



Thats why I put a lunette ring on mine. Coupled with having a class 5 hitch with 2.5" receiver and people don't even ask.


----------



## SWI Don (Jan 31, 2017)

Getting a gooseneck will help with the borrowing too. Plus they trail better in my experience. 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 31, 2017)

I have a 6x12 and wouldn't want to be without it. I hauled a load of pine straw, leaves and pine wood from a rental property today. (probably about 3 tons of debris.)
I have a 2 5/16" bumper pull set up on it and pull it with a 3/4 ton truck. I have 8 trailers (all different) and this is one I wouldn't want to be without. It's a heavier duty version and I bought it used. I've found that if you can get by with a lighter duty trailer, new is the way to go. On the heavy duty ones, there's more discount for them being used. (just the market, people say, well shucks, I can buy a new one for that but they aren't comparing apples to apples)
They do retain their value pretty well so don't feel like you have to amortize the entire cost over a period of time, it will always have a good residual value. ie, pay $5000, use it 10 years and sell it for $3000... It's a tool. A person needs tools to get their work done. I personally feel that a dump trailer is a better value than a dump truck unless you are going to be using it all the time. (think camping trailer vs motorhome) There is very little maintenance when it's not being used. Tires and lights are the biggest issue. (as with any trailer)


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 31, 2017)

I never haul aggregates in the dump trailer. Just doesn't pay, I hire a dump truck company to bring gravel, sand, stone, etc. It's great for firewood, debris, brush, chips, etc. I also use it to haul scrap steel from time to time (once or twice a year). I have ramps but never use them. I have flat bed trailers for hauling equipment.


----------



## chads (Jan 31, 2017)

If you only have use for it hauling firewood you can get about 10 years of wood delivered for the same cost let alone all the work cutting wood etc.
it won't really pay but if you do odd jobs and need it for other stuff it may have some utility for you. 
If you get adump truck/trailer I would think people would be borrowing it all the time.

Another thing to look at is if you just took the 10k and spent $1000 a year on natural gas wood or whatever heat you wouldn't have to do much of anything.
I would think a 16' landscape trailer would be big enough to get two quads a car or tractor on it making it more usefull. Also they are a little lower so easier to load and unload. If you can find one around 1-3k they are a pretty good value.


I have a 14 x 6 tandem landscape trailer with 28" mesh sides and use it all the time it's much better than the 10x5 with 16" sides single axle I had. I do wish it was about 8" wider at times.
I wanted a dump but this one only cost me $400 after I sold the single axle. Now it fits closely to a day of work and I generally make one trip a day instead of two or three with the little trailer.I figure It saves me about a hour or two each time I use it. A dump is generally a little smaller in volume if you want to haul bulk loads like sticks limbs etc. 
I second getting the gravel delivered. 
Ironically I picked up 8 loads of soil, they charged me $5 per load. this past summer. I am not sure how many yard each load was but it was a heaping scoop with the big payloader and to was comming over the sides, many times I had to shovel it in the corners so I would not loose it.
Definately way overloaded, I weighed one load and was 3000# over but it was a short haul. I unloaded it with my scoop tractor in about 20 min each time. 

Firewood takes me about 15 min to unload same as sticks and brush.
Chad


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 31, 2017)

I have never loaned out my dump trailer. And wouldn't if someone asked. Some things I'll loan out but that's not one of them. Basically I don't loan out any trailers that have electric brakes on them.


----------



## SWI Don (Jan 31, 2017)

I haul my skidsteer in mine. Had to get a deck over to fit it. I have hauled rock and dirt in it from time to time. 5-6 ton of rock doesn't look like much in the trailer or on the ground so I understand having it hauled. 

Someday I'll have an over deck flatbed gooseneck but until then the dump trailer has to do double duty as equipment hauler and material hauler. 

With a 14' x 8.5' deck and 14" sides 2 cord isn't much of a problem to haul. The skidsteer is close to 10k and I've yet to get a load of wood that is as heavy and we've hauled some beefy loads on it. 

If you decide on a 14k capacity trailer then I would recommend a gooseneck. It's a lot easier on the truck and less people will try to borrow it.

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomtom85 (Feb 1, 2017)

Love to have one, but don't think my 01 ram could pull one full of wood.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 1, 2017)

Why not? I once hauled a 14 ton backhoe with my Dodge.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Feb 1, 2017)

If you need a trailer you might as well get a dump one. The additional cost won't be that bad. If I were in the market I wouildn't be looking for new rigs, my wooding equipment, except for the saws, was all used, some of it had seen some very hard use. Heating with wood is not 'free' heat.


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 1, 2017)

tomtom85 said:


> Love to have one, but don't think my 01 ram could pull one full of wood.


My 99 Ram 1500 has no problem pulling a full cord of green Oak, with out the brakes, it does have trouble stopping it. But that would be true with a flat trailer too.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Feb 1, 2017)

The area that you live in is a major factor on how practical your dump trailer can be. Hauling an extra 2,000 lbs so you can dump your load does not work here at this altitude. If however your terrain is relatively level then having a dumper makes a lot of sense. I have a dump truck that can haul up to 11,000 lbs, but it has been sitting idle for the last few years. Each year it has been costing about $3,000 to licence and insure it so do not use it unless there is definite work for it. A one ton pickup or flatbed often will weigh between 6,000 and 8,000 lbs and then add up to another 4,000 lbs with a dumping bed so now you have added close to one cord of wood to your load. My tandem axle trailer will handle up to 2 1/2 cords which weighs about 2,000 lbs and then if my pickup is loaded with 1 1/2 cords I have maxed out any reasonable ability to go any where and stop too. When I am not working in the mountains then getting a heavy load works well, but going down a 6% grade with 8 tons in a pick up is a real handful. Thanks


----------



## Butch(OH) (Feb 1, 2017)

Depends on how you look at it and how you tally the pluses and minuses. Strictly dollars it makes little sense to own one (and I do won one). Cost to buy, plates, insurance, tire here and there, battery, brakes, lights, it all ads up to a lot of money each year. A person can rent one by the day for cheap too. BUT there is something to say for having one sitting in the shed and it is there when you want to cut, and you dont get the "sorry they are all out" from the rental place. I use mine for wood, but I also haul stone for the drive way, haul scrap etc that I probably would not do if it were for the trailer sitting here ready to use. If you buy one I have three tips;
#1 Consider carefully what type you buy, low bed, high bed, end dump or 3 way dump, gooseneck or bumper pull. Each type has pluses and minuses.
#2 Keep it off the salt!
#3 Dont loan it out!!!!


----------



## svk (Feb 1, 2017)

As a business owner, a splurge purchase like this can really help out your taxes in the year you buy it. But of course you need to lay out the capital on day 1 to pay for it.

The dump truck versus dump trailer conversation has pros and cons on both sides.

If you are not in the salt belt, a dump trailer will last nearly forever. Up here they tend to rot away fairly quickly if not taken care of in the winter.

It comes down to how much you would use it. It would be a time saver. If you determine the time it saved times the $ per hour you personally are worth if doing labor you can come up with a break even pretty quickly. Secondly if you do plan to rent it or haul for hire you can make more $ to justify it as well.


----------



## lknchoppers (Feb 1, 2017)

Dump trailers are awesome, if you can get one, get it.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 1, 2017)

Ted Jenkins said:


> The area that you live in is a major factor on how practical your dump trailer can be. Hauling an extra 2,000 lbs so you can dump your load does not work here at this altitude. If however your terrain is relatively level then having a dumper makes a lot of sense. I have a dump truck that can haul up to 11,000 lbs, but it has been sitting idle for the last few years. Each year it has been costing about $3,000 to licence and insure it so do not use it unless there is definite work for it. A one ton pickup or flatbed often will weigh between 6,000 and 8,000 lbs and then add up to another 4,000 lbs with a dumping bed so now you have added close to one cord of wood to your load. My tandem axle trailer will handle up to 2 1/2 cords which weighs about 2,000 lbs and then if my pickup is loaded with 1 1/2 cords I have maxed out any reasonable ability to go any where and stop too. When I am not working in the mountains then getting a heavy load works well, but going down a 6% grade with 8 tons in a pick up is a real handful. Thanks



My Chev C30 with an 8ftx12ft dump bed weighs around 7000lbs with me in it. Haulsv2 cords of wood just fine. Did plenty of trips last spring/summer with 4-5 yards of dirt too.
Costs me about $500/yr for registration and insurance.

Not sure weight of the 2 F450s I have. They can handle 2 cords with ease.

2.5 cords of decent firewood is in the area of 5-7 tons, not 1 ton.


----------



## cedarhollow (Feb 1, 2017)

Money/time-- I have made and collected about 12 trailers and have another gooseneck started, but keep gathering bits and pieces to make one into a dump trailer, that is the way I do it as coming up with big money to buy a new trailer is just not in the cards, I was in the boat biz for a long time and the trailer factory that I dealt with does repairs and sells me used axles for $20, I even found a couple in the scrap yard for 25cents a pound


----------



## hayboy (Feb 1, 2017)

My used 6x10 dump paid for itself hauling ground asphalt the state abandoned, free for all. I have used it for everything and the only reason to get rid of it would be, hard question.


----------



## lknchoppers (Feb 1, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> View attachment 555296
> 
> 
> My Chev C30 with an 8ftx12ft dump bed weighs around 7000lbs with me in it. Haulsv2 cords of wood just fine. Did plenty of trips last spring/summer with 4-5 yards of dirt too.
> ...



This is a very nice dump. For my situation a dual wheel dump just wouldn't work very well, I deliver in the city and around lake communities. Tight driveways, across lawns, a SRW 4x4 1 ton seems to be great for getting into tight places, I can unhook the trailer at the road if I have to as well. I can drive a 1 ton truck around as a pickup as well. I'll probably end up getting a dump truck eventually when the need is more urgent.


----------



## blades (Feb 1, 2017)

If You have a new truck say from the mid 2000's up get the dump trailer- the boxes and supports underneath ain't what they used to be. Every thing is so thin now to save weight(thanks EPA) they literally have no structural integrity to speak of. 2nd Goose neck much better than bumper . I have a 16ft 5ton flatbed, dual wheels and brakes. Haul it with a f350 or f250 srw., bumper pull, both trucks are a bit over 9k by themselves . When that trailer is fully loaded it gets a bit interesting at times.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 1, 2017)

lknchoppers said:


> This is a very nice dump. For my situation a dual wheel dump just wouldn't work very well, I deliver in the city and around lake communities. Tight driveways, across lawns, a SRW 4x4 1 ton seems to be great for getting into tight places, I can unhook the trailer at the road if I have to as well. I can drive a 1 ton truck around as a pickup as well. I'll probably end up getting a dump truck eventually when the need is more urgent.



That's the oldest one I have. Have a 91 and 97 F450 as well. The 97 is getting a bed built.

I have yet to get into a spot that I couldn't fit that something else that could hold 2 cords could fit. I've fit my 10 wheeler in Prius sized driveways before. Real fun.

I mean sure there's always the odd customer that expects me to be able to get down a goat trail, but nothing would fit aside from a wheelbarrow or 4 wheeler.

Before I bought the dump trucks I used a 2500 truck and an 18ft trailer (non dump). I got darn good at backing. Just the truck is WAY easier to get into tight spots than using a trailer.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 1, 2017)

blades said:


> If You have a new truck say from the mid 2000's up get the dump trailer- the boxes and supports underneath ain't what they used to be. Every thing is so thin now to save weight(thanks EPA) they literally have no structural integrity to speak of. 2nd Goose neck much better than bumper . I have a 16ft 5ton flatbed, dual wheels and brakes. Haul it with a f350 or f250 srw., bumper pull, both trucks are a bit over 9k by themselves . When that trailer is fully loaded it gets a bit interesting at times.



F250 is 9000lbs? Holy! My 2500 Dodge was just under 7000lbs with 85 gals of fuel, 35" tires, a toolbox, and me. Quad cab, short bed though.


----------



## Weesa20 (Feb 1, 2017)

Anybody using a dump insert in a 3/4 or1 ton pickup?


----------



## blades (Feb 1, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> F250 is 9000lbs? Holy! My 2500 Dodge was just under 7000lbs with 85 gals of fuel, 35" tires, a toolbox, and me. Quad cab, short bed though.


both are 4wd the 99 f150 i no longer have was 7200 also was 4wd, the oil burners pack a bit more yet. 250 is a 5.4 350 6.8 v10


----------



## captjack (Feb 1, 2017)

Find a used one - I picked up a 14x7 for 3k its not pretty but it dumps anything i put in it. One of the best purchases i have made - I dont think i would drop 7-9 k on a new one but for 3k its a no brainer


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 2, 2017)

blades said:


> both are 4wd the 99 f150 i no longer have was 7200 also was 4wd, the oil burners pack a bit more yet. 250 is a 5.4 350 6.8 v10



My 2500 was 4x4, Cummins diesel. 99 F150 was 4600lbs. Not sure how yours was 2600lbs heavier, lead filled frame?!


----------



## SWI Don (Feb 2, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> My 2500 was 4x4, Cummins diesel. 99 F150 was 4600lbs. Not sure how yours was 2600lbs heavier, lead filled frame?!



I wonder if he is talking max GVW instead of actual scale weight. Unless he had a utility box and a bunch of tools in it.


----------



## RyeThomas (Feb 2, 2017)

I went through this is 2010. I purchased a new 7X12, 12k, three way spreader gate, ramps, equipment hauling package, power up and down. Ran me $5400 and while it's a lot of coin when I need a dump trailer it's worth every penny. Now it's water under the bridge and I have a solid trailer for years to come. Wish I would have gotten a 14' but she hardly fits in the driveway as it is. 
I picked up a used equipment trailer last year on CL and made out really well. Used is a valid option as long as you are diligent, lots of non titled trailers out there and depending where you live they can be a pain.
Good luck, Rye.


----------



## lknchoppers (Feb 2, 2017)

My 2003 F250 5.4 4x4 weighs under 7k unloaded. We have a salvage yard here near where I work and they let me drive on a weigh when ever I like. it's a long bed with the extended cab but not a club cab.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 2, 2017)

RyeThomas said:


> I went through this is 2010. I purchased a new 7X12, 12k, three way spreader gate, ramps, equipment hauling package, power up and down. Ran me $5400 and while it's a lot of coin when I need a dump trailer it's worth every penny. Now it's water under the bridge and I have a solid trailer for years to come. Wish I would have gotten a 14' but she hardly fits in the driveway as it is.
> I picked up a used equipment trailer last year on CL and made out really well. Used is a valid option as long as you are diligent, lots of non titled trailers out there and depending where you live they can be a pain.
> Good luck, Rye.



That's dirt cheap!
Around here 5k will barely buy a plain jane 10k car trailer.
I priced a 14k rated dump trailer a while back and they were in the $10,000-$12,000 area.
I even considered buy from the L48 and hauling up, would have been cheaper.

I paid WAY less for the brown dump truck.


----------



## 2012outdoorsman (Feb 2, 2017)

OP here. 

You guys have some good points, I've never considered that it would always be worth something if I needed to sell it so my total investment isn't lost. I usually don't like investing in things that don't have a 5 year year or less payback. At the end of the day i think it purely comes down to convince and does not actually pay for itself for my uses anyway. Right now I'm young and I'very said my time is free but I'm betting that will change soon as now I got young ones within the last 18 months so time is becoming very valuable.

One thing I can say I didn't read is a single person that was upset that they bought one even if they felt they weren't using it to its potential. 

I'm worried that people would want to borrow it too. My truck has the fifth wheel prep so doing a goose neck is as easy as buying the ball, holes are already drilled in the bed. I hate to be that guy that says no but no one treats things properly these days. I've got a buddy that would lend his and has lent his to me a couple times. Everyone he gets it back I have either taken him and his wife to dinner or there was a $100 in his pocket. He put his money into buying it and why should I get it for free. He never and would never ask for a dime but that's the way I work.

For me having a dump truck is pointless and a waste of money. Way to many thing that could go wrong that cost a lot more money. Dump trailer are much simpler and easier to fix. I can also hold a lot more in them.

I feel bad for you Alaskan's...look at this.

http://www.bestchoicetrailers.com/all-inventory/dump-trailers

I've been loowing at them recently due to their volume. It's about a 4hr drive. They have some decent videos on YouTube which go over the trailer features.

To the guy with the ridiculous heavy trucks, I don't know what the hell you have in them but I can't imagine what a 99 f150 looks like that weighs 7200lbs. The new ones weigh just less than 5000. My 2016 RAM 3500 CCLB SRW 6.7 Cummins weighs 8300lbs per door sticker and my last Ram 1500 QC weighed 7040lbs with me the wife, 225 lbs of dog and a 740lb tongue weight Travel Trailer.

Thanks for all the replies, I got quite the response.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 2, 2017)

Nice choice.. Heres what a 14' looks like behind similar rig...


----------



## 2012outdoorsman (Feb 2, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> Nice choice.. Heres what a 14' looks like behind similar rig...



Alright let's see how good I am am at guessing what you got there...

2016 Ram 2500 with the 6.4 hemi and a Griffin dump?

Sits to high to be a 3500, mine sits like that without weight on it. I can tell the badge is a gas motor and the rims are the same as mine I think which means it's a 2016 as they were new then. Nice color, mines the same, ordered it that way. White doesn't show scraches!

How'd I do?


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 2, 2017)

Right on the money. We've had it just over a year and I just rolled over 20,000 miles. 


Sent from a field


----------



## 2012outdoorsman (Feb 2, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> Right on the money. We've had it just over a year and I just rolled over 20,000 miles.
> 
> 
> Sent from a field



Forgot to add bighorn edition...same as mine


----------



## 2012outdoorsman (Feb 2, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> Right on the money. We've had it just over a year and I just rolled over 20,000 miles.
> 
> 
> Sent from a field



Bfg all terrain tires? How do you like them towing? Side wall strength decent.

Checking out fifth-wheels Saturday. Will probably wait and buy one next year however these firestone at tires are wearing pretty quick and I've only got 7700 miles in 11 months.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 2, 2017)

2012outdoorsman said:


> Bfg all terrain tires? How do you like them towing? Side wall strength decent.



Wearing a little faster than Id like, but I have put 20,000 miles on them. The Firestones came off right around 153 miles. First drive in snow and they had to go. Discount tire gave me $600 for them. Other than that, no issues. I haven't put any noticeable weight in the truck. I have a cap on the back and a cargoglide bolted to the bed. Thats why I have trailers, to carry loads. Ive hauled everything from my tractor, to crushed asphalt, stone, logs, rounds, topsoil, the kids..... I grossed out of the asphalt place just over 26,000 once and other than knowing the trailer was back there, no issues.

I wont replace them with an equally aggressive AT tire when the time comes, and that's probably in about 10000 miles. Itll be something like a Michelin ATII.


----------



## muddstopper (Feb 2, 2017)

I built my dump trailer. I needed a flatbed trailer without the sides you get with a factory dump. I just welded on stake pockets and built 2 ft sides out of lumber. I probably spent around $3000 in the build, but I bought everything new. My trailer is 6x10 and will hold a full cord of wood easy. I have had as much as 5 tons of rock on it, but usually wont put anywhere near that load on it. I figure my dump has saved me at least its cost in saved damage to my pickup I pull it with. I never have, or at least cant remember every hauling a single stick of wood in the bed of the truck. I solved the problem of people wanting to borrow it by having a quickconnect power coupling on the truck. If your truck dont have that quick connect, you cant make the dump work. Nobody yet has had a quickconnect power coupling on the back of their trucks so nobody borrows the trailer. I have two other trailers for hauling tractors or a car or whatever, but I would sell them first before I got rid of the dump.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 2, 2017)

The last pic is my improved drive. A total of 200 tons of crushed asphalt. I hauled the first 100 in and then paid to have the last hauled in but only because I got it delivered for only $1 more per yard than it was costing me to haul it. 


Sent from a field


----------



## SWI Don (Feb 2, 2017)

This is mine. Being pulled by a Cummins infused Chevy. Had to go with an over deck because the tracks are too wide.


Don


----------



## Jakers (Feb 2, 2017)

SWI Don said:


> This is mine. Being pulled by a Cummins infused Chevy. Had to go with an over deck because the tracks are too wide.View attachment 555620
> 
> 
> Don


any pics of the truck? thought about the swap on my 95 3/4 with a 454


----------



## SWI Don (Feb 2, 2017)

Jakers said:


> any pics of the truck? thought about the swap on my 95 3/4 with a 454


I'll have to dig up some pics. 

It's a 94 K2500 with a 93 VE pumped non IC 6BT Cummins. The injectors are spec'd for some 275 hp industrial application at least that's what my injection pump guy told me. It's mated to a late GM NV4500HD with a Dodge Cummins input shaft using the Dodge bellhousing. When I got it, it had ~80K miles on it from being a Cummins Reman. I bought it already converted. It pulls real good after I turned it up some. When I first got it, it didn't smoke at all except for start up. After I got the injectors worked on and the pressures reset (raised to spec) it was real doggy. I worked over the pump and now it pulls from 1200 rpm and still gets pretty good gas mileage.

The truck has a 3" body lift to clear the air pipe over the top of the engine. I run 2 pusher fans to keep the AC working and to keep the temps down when stopped as the engine is long enough to preclude having a fan behind the radiator. It runs at ~ 140 and I have replaced the sensor, thermostat and gage cluster so I believe it. 

I'd like to put a p pump in it but it might have to be another truck as this one had to originate in MN, WI or MI where they love to salt. The underside is rustier than my old 72. 

It's a very fun truck to drive.


----------



## RyeThomas (Feb 3, 2017)

Here we are with pellets.
Oh and my 2012 CTD Ram tow rig.



Here we are with firewood

When it comes with my friends or family borrowing it I simply tell them I can't. I spent way too much and I don't loan her out due to bad experiences in the past. I will however help you if you we can make it work with my schedule. Works every time and I don't feel bad about it. Next issue is will their insurance cover my trailer in an accident? 

Good luck.


----------



## Butch(OH) (Feb 3, 2017)

RyeThomas said:


> Works every time and I don't feel bad about it.
> Good luck.



Isnt it amazing how we can be made to feel that way when we say no? Half the time people who want to use my dump trailer want to do things with it that I would not do myself, like haul 6' diameter stones thrown in it at the quarry, yes that was asked, Grrr. Or drag it in salt. Best one was the guy I didnt even know that stopped by and wanted to borrow the trailer,, and my truck, Grrrrrr. NO!


----------



## lknchoppers (Feb 3, 2017)

Just don't let people borrow it, tell them no flat out. People can really do some damage with a dump trailer if they are not experienced. If you don't want to tell them no, tell them hell no !! Or tell them it's broken from the last person you loaned it out to, that always works....lol


----------



## Woodyjiw (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm not a business owner but I do a lil tree work to gather my firewood and tons of other stuff with my 7x14' dump. This is hauling around 2 full cord. No problem hauling or dumping. The dumps are a huge time saver as far as I'm concerned as I started hauling all my wood with a 5x10' single axle trailer.. 
I bought mine used for 4900 with a tarp, brand new rims and tires with a new spair, new paint, new brakes and new LED lighting. The guy went completely through it then decided to get a 16'er. It worked out well for me but I had to jump on it quick because used dumps around my area don't last long and I'm sure I could sell it and not loose much money.
Good luck which ever direction you take.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 3, 2017)

Wheels not rims... well unless it has Dayton style hub and rim.


----------



## sam-tip (Feb 3, 2017)

Started with 14' dump trailer that weighed 2500lb and pulled easy. Wanted to make fewer trips. So I ordered a 18' dump trailer that weighs empty 6700 lbs. Didn't think it would be that heavy when I ordered it. Pulling it you knew it was back behind you. Then figured I better upgrade from RAM 3500 to RAM 5500. RAM 5500 empty is 12000lbs with 11ft dump bed. I can haul more wood and it does save a bunch of trip to get wood. But it is heavy.


----------



## stihlman27 (Mar 19, 2017)

muddstopper said:


> I built my dump trailer. I needed a flatbed trailer without the sides you get with a factory dump. I just welded on stake pockets and built 2 ft sides out of lumber. I probably spent around $3000 in the build, but I bought everything new. My trailer is 6x10 and will hold a full cord of wood easy. I have had as much as 5 tons of rock on it, but usually wont put anywhere near that load on it. I figure my dump has saved me at least its cost in saved damage to my pickup I pull it with. I never have, or at least cant remember every hauling a single stick of wood in the bed of the truck. I solved the problem of people wanting to borrow it by having a quickconnect power coupling on the truck. If your truck dont have that quick connect, you cant make the dump work. Nobody yet has had a quickconnect power coupling on the back of their trucks so nobody borrows the trailer. I have two other trailers for hauling tractors or a car or whatever, but I would sell them first before I got rid of the dump.


If you don't mind me asking what is the quick connect that you are speaking of.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 19, 2017)

He ran power from the truck batteries to the back. Dump trailer doesn't have a battery and pulls the power it needs to dump from the truck. 


Sent from a field


----------



## stihlman27 (Mar 19, 2017)

Oh ok gotcha then


----------



## muddstopper (Mar 19, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> He ran power from the truck batteries to the back. Dump trailer doesn't have a battery and pulls the power it needs to dump from the truck.
> 
> 
> Sent from a field


Almost, My trailer does have a batter, but it also has a receiver mount for a winch. The cables for the winch has the heavy connectors mounted up under the bumper. I just made a short jumper cable with the correct end to plug into the winch plug and connected to the battery on the trailer. The battery on the trailer is about 10 years old and wont hold a charge so I pull the power off the running truck


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 19, 2017)

muddstopper said:


> Almost, My trailer does have a batter, but it also has a receiver mount for a winch. The cables for the winch has the heavy connectors mounted up under the bumper. I just made a short jumper cable with the correct end to plug into the winch plug and connected to the battery on the trailer. The battery on the trailer is about 10 years old and wont hold a charge so I pull the power off the running truck



I was close!

I put a lunette ring on mine, and I have a 2.5" receiver... I had one person ask to borrow it... I said sure, do you have a pintle hook? Oh, no? Sorry.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 19, 2017)

stihlman27 said:


> If you don't mind me asking what is the quick connect that you are speaking of.



Anderson connector.

this HTML class. Value is http://www.ebay.com/

Well I tried to put a link, but this board won't do it, just gives that junk above this sentance.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 19, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-A...hash=item3f2167859d:m:mJdI9tEwTFrQEqevP9YOSNA


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 20, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-A...hash=item3f2167859d:m:mJdI9tEwTFrQEqevP9YOSNA



Yup, that's the one. My link load ok for you?


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 20, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Yup, that's the one. My link load ok for you?



No, something must have gotten screwy in the copy/paste.


----------



## stihlman27 (Mar 20, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Yup, that's the one. My link load ok for you?


Yeah I tried it also and it didn't come up but I did look at the one Casey showed


----------



## muddstopper (Mar 20, 2017)

Those anderson connectors are color coded for amp ratings, just in case someone is looking to use them for a specific application. Gray wont plug into red, red wont plug into blue,etc.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 20, 2017)

muddstopper said:


> Those anderson connectors are color coded for amp ratings, just in case someone is looking to use them for a specific application. Gray wont plug into red, red wont plug into blue,etc.



I didn't know that. Grey and red seem to be all I've seen. Lot of the slope trucks have them for quick jumpstarts.


----------



## muddstopper (Mar 20, 2017)

Ilooked the connectors up, seems you can get them in all kinds of colors that will work together. I have some red ones and some blue ones and they wont connect together, so I dont know what the real deal is


----------

